# advice on a new bow (open to all suggestions)



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Ok I outgrew my bow about 6 years ago but that hasn't stopped me from using it however here recently my string broke causing one of the arms to break. So that being said I am in the market for a new bow. I've done some shopping around but mainly just online and need some opinions. So far the bow that has caught my eye is the Redhead kronik at bps. Mainly because of the price and seemingly good design and weight. If anyone knows of this bow any opinions would be greatly appreciated. Also any suggestions as to any other bow ( preferably under 550-600$ ) will deffinately be taken into consideration.



I am 6 ft tall and can handle any weight todays compounds can throw at me. If you can think of any bow PLEASE let me know because I want to do a little more research before I pull the "release" on the purchase of my new bow.





P.S. i'm a lefty ( I cant do anything right )


----------



## Mark Nagel (Jul 25, 2006)

Hey check out the hoyt supper hawk it's a great bow at a cheap price!
It,s around $550.00


----------



## simply hooked (Sep 7, 2008)

Try out the bow-flex ! I have seen it on T.V. lol It will not shoot through a tent......... You would have to be there to get it. Im sure Putzliner would love to tell the story!


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't know anything about the bow you mentioned. I am sure that Redhead does not manufacture any bows, but is having one of the big companies do it and then just putting their name on it.

I would rather go with a known brand name....Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Mathews, etc.....

The question of what bow to get, or is this bow okay comes up here a lot, what we normally tell them is to go to a bow shop and shoot some bows and see what feels good to you. Most of the bows made to day are good and will do the job, it is just getting one that feels right to you.


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Okay...........okay before anyone asks i will just say I had the bucks BIG time and im not ashamed to admit it even though it was a basket 8. Anyway while sitting in a ground blind shooting a righty bow being as my lefty bow was broken had an 8 come to about 10 yrds and the shakes began. To make a long story short went to draw on him and had mabey 10#s of pressure on the string when either my shaky hands hit the trigger or my release malfunctioned sending the arrow out of the blind spooking the buck just out of range. heartbreak set in and the comedy of it didn't come out till simply hooked came to see my trophy.


ps for those who wonder about how an arrow would be affected by shooting through the mesh windows in a ground blind I would say dont worry about it because that arrow went straight as could be through the actual canvas lmao


----------



## PUTZLINER (Aug 21, 2005)

Chunky said:


> I don't know anything about the bow you mentioned. I am sure that Redhead does not manufacture any bows, but is having one of the big companies do it and then just putting their name on it.
> 
> I would rather go with a known brand name....Hoyt, PSE, Bowtech, Mathews, etc.....
> 
> The question of what bow to get, or is this bow okay comes up here a lot, what we normally tell them is to go to a bow shop and shoot some bows and see what feels good to you. Most of the bows made to day are good and will do the job, it is just getting one that feels right to you.


if im not mistaken the bow is actually made by bowtech but i could be wrong


----------



## Knifeman (Sep 27, 2009)

Triple Edge Archery in Dayton has two kit bows for 600 bills. Mathews or Bowtech.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

You may or may not appreciate my suggestion but here goes....why not try giving traditional archery a go with a longbow or a recurve? I can assure you that it is challenging to say the least!


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

I believe the Kronik is manufactured by Bowtech. I've been told it has a Black Ice cam. Just don't let them tell you it's a Black Ice......it ain't. I'm headed to Bass Pro in a while, I'll have to look at it a bit closer.

BTW, all of the box store brands are made by one of the major manufacturers.


----------



## Screeminreel (Jun 2, 2004)

AS mentioned try as many as you can get your hands around first. Right now many of the shops are looking to clear out the 09's and you can get a deal on them even better as the year draws to a close. 

In the price range or just a tad more I would look hard at the Diamond Iceman. I have the Admiral and it is almost identical to it stat wise. The Diamond line are some awesome bows for sure. I went with the Admiral over the Iceman simply due to the slightly higher speed I could get with the heavier arrows I shoot. With the 400 or so grain ones they are nearly identical at 65# and my 28.5" draw length.


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

I shoot a martin jaguar and love it. Out the door loaded with arrows and case from huntersfriend.com for around $450 a couple of years back.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Find a Mathews look for a consignment at an archery shop.


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

mathews....


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

Bowtech or Mathews first, after that look at Diamond, Hoyt, and Fred Bear. I just picked up a fully rigged 2009 Bowtech Admiral for $615 shipped so they can be had for less than 4 figures. I have shot many many different brands and the above is my preference, your mileage may vary. Myself and my son both shoot Bowtech, my wife and BIL both shoot a Fred Bear. Wife had a Martin Orion/Jaguar before and it developed some highly annoying noises and twangs.


----------

